# best audio setup for console gaming?



## mac336

Wondering what your opinions were on the best route to go for an audio system for my ps3 for gaming and movies.   I was thinking maybe hook up a DAC and some studio monitors or stereo speakers; or do you think I should consider 5.1 or 7.1 setup


----------



## NamelessPFG

If money is no object, get a Smyth Realiser and have a recording done at the best 7.1 theater you can find using the included earbud microphones. Then get a Stax SR-009 + BHSE or Liquid Lightning to use with the Realiser.
   
  ...Yeah, I didn't think you could actually afford all of that.
   
  To keep costs reasonable, I'd probably get an Astro Mixamp (if chat mixing is important and you don't need DTS decoding) or a JVC/Victor SU-DH1 (if chat mixing isn't important and you need DTS decoding; make sure you get the Victor-branded one if you don't want to keep replacing AA batteries), a good headphone (check the Mad Lust Envy thread to get an idea of what to get), and a ModMic.
   
  If your budget permits, try stepping up to a Stax Lambda system; the vintage ones are a lot more affordable than the SR-007/SR-009 setups everyone fixates on here, though you're still likely to be spending $300-500 + the cost for a speaker power amp if they come with transformer boxes.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





mac336 said:


> Wondering what your opinions were on the best route to go for an audio system for my ps3 for gaming and movies.   I was thinking maybe hook up a DAC and some studio monitors or stereo speakers; or do you think I should consider 5.1 or 7.1 setup


 
  Did you have a budget?
  An all in one theater system would work, just make sure the receiver comes with a Toslink digital optical input.
  Find a 2 or 3 year old receiver w/5.1 speakers on Craigslist.
  Find a new one on sale for around $250?, with zero tax and free shipping.


----------



## mac336

thanks for the responses.  not looking to spend too much.  keep it under 1,000 probably.  looking for best value buy
   
  i suppose a 5.1 or  7.1 surround theatre type system as you suggested would be best.  but I dont want to get something thats crap. any suggestions?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





mac336 said:


> Thanks for the responses.  not looking to spend too much.  keep it under 1,000 probably.  looking for best value buy
> I suppose a 5.1 or  7.1 surround theater type system as you suggested would be best.  but I don't want to get something that's crap. any suggestions?


 
  Right now I like Yamaha, they come with Silent Cinema, with is Yamahas surround sound for headphones.
  The Klipsch HD500 5.1 speakers are selling for $300
  Try to find a used Yamaha receiver on your local Craigslist, anything up to 4 years old would do the job.


----------



## mac336

Thanks!
   
  got any recommendations on a DAC for a 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setup?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





mac336 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> got any recommendations on a DAC for a 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setup?


 
  The receiver comes with a DAC built in.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Best audio set up for console gaming.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

whitecrow said:


> Best audio set up for console gaming.




The best setup for console gaming for me would be the Beyer Headzone + headphone of choice.

I've already heard it (briefly owned the Headzone), and it's stellar. Slightly better than the Mixamp in terms of virtual surround properties, but a noticeable leap in actual sound fidelity.

I'd rather take a cheap sounding virtual surround amp like the Turtle Beach DSS vs the best audio rig in history... in stereo. Virtual surround adds so much to the sound, it's not even a competition.

Realistically speaking; look for a used Harman Kardon receiver with Dolby Headphone + a great headphone like the D7000.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> The best setup for console gaming for me would be the Beyer Headzone + headphone of choice.
> I've already heard it (briefly owned the Headzone), and it's stellar. Slightly better than the Mixamp in terms of virtual surround properties, but a noticeable leap in actual sound fidelity.
> I'd rather take a cheap sounding virtual surround amp like the Turtle Beach DSS vs the best audio rig in history... in stereo. Virtual surround adds so much to the sound, it's not even a competition.
> Realistically speaking; look for a used Harman Kardon receiver with Dolby Headphone + a great headphone like the D7000.


 
  Hmm well the HE-500 with that set up has pretty amazing head stage and in online shooters specifically It's easy as pie to pinpoint movement around you. I have tried and used a few different surround sound headset's and the is it M80 astro mixamp? I didn't really care for it for gaming being used tot he head stage of my headphones at the time it kind of distorted where I was hearing movement. I would hear some one directly behind me and they were really more to the left and behind me, things of that nature. I'm sure a better amp would do a better job but eh.


----------



## mac336

Are you able to connect your bifrost directly to your PS3 via USB or optical?
   
  I would use my HE-500s for gaming, but I like to turn it up when Im playing and my ears will fatigue from the volume + time duration
   
  Just to be clear, if I pick up a receiver, 7.1 speaker setup and as long as it has some sort of surround sound interface, I will be able to hear the locations of things going on (as long as I have my speakers oriented properly in the room).
   
  for example: if I'm playing call of duty and there's another player coming up on my back left, I will be able the hear that he's there?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mac336 said:


> Are you able to connect your bifrost directly to your PS3 via USB or optical?
> 
> I would use my HE-500s for gaming, but I like to turn it up when Im playing and my ears will fatigue from the volume + time duration
> 
> ...


 

 Yea I have it hooked into the ps3 via optical bi-passing it's god awful DAC.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

People can promote how good a heaphones imaging is and whatnot, but stereo is a far cry from what those very same headphones can do with virtual surround. Its such a staggering difference in positional cues, that stereo sounds like mono in comparison. No headphone I have used (including the HE-4 which should have a similar soundstage as the HE500) sounds anywhere near as good for gaming as when using a virtual surround amp like the Headzone, and Mixamp.

In any case, a receiver with a surround sound interface (like Yamaha's Silent Cinema, or Harman Kardon with Dolby Headphone) WILL give the HE500s those surround like audio cues. Typical audiophile dac/amps WON'T, and you'll be stuck with plain stereo.

This is why I'd never use such a setup for my consoles. I'd use something like the Mixamp, and hook the Lyr to that, so as to gain the benefit of virtual surround, plus the power of the Lyr. Its not the best fidelity-wise, but the benefits of virtual suround far outweigh pure audio fidelity with stereo.

That's assuming you're not going to use a receiver with virtual surround.


----------



## xAk MoRRoWiNdx

I want to get the HD598s and an amp or DAC to play on my Xbox One (and possibly 360 if it permits) but idk what to get. I have a really tight budget and I play a lot of shooters and RPGs. Help? Thanks!


----------



## nickisnoob

Depends on what you mean by tight. If its really tight, don't get headphones that require amp or DAC


----------



## jookz

xak morrowindx said:


> I want to get the HD598s and an amp or DAC to play on my Xbox One (and possibly 360 if it permits) but idk what to get. I have a really tight budget and I play a lot of shooters and RPGs. Help? Thanks!


 

 I'm in the same boat with an Xbox One.  The Xbox One only has HDMI and optical out, so it seems like the only option is to get some sort of DAC compatible with optical then use a pair of headphones.  For voice chat, you can either use the Kinect mic, or plug in a mic to the controller and just use that for chat.
  
 The tough part for me is deciding what DAC to get.  Apparently something simple like a Fiio D3 would work, but I'm not so sure how I would control headphone volume or how good the soundscape would be.  I am reluctant to get an Astro Mixamp but mostly for superficial reasons.  What did you end up doing?


----------



## xAk MoRRoWiNdx

Oh I haven't done anything. I don't even have the headphones. I'm thinking of fiio e10k or something like that. I'm new to Audio gear so I really don't know what I need (especially with console) amps/DACs seem gimicky (from what I know so far) a $60 will do the same as a $3000000 one


----------

